# DIY aquarium shelving questions



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

New to the forums and looking for some input. I decided to move one of my two pallet racks downstairs from my garage so I could add a few more aquariums. 

My question is...What do you suggest I put on top of my painted plywood to help keep water off of it? All my aquariums are have plastic rims so I am not planning on adding a layer of polystyrene sheet. 

I was thinking a layer of this: [URL="http://www.homedepot.com/p/Multy-Home-Black-27-in-x-72-in-Vinyl-Runner-MT5310063US/100174337[/URL]

Here is a picture of the shelving before adding the plywood:

Also any other input on the shelving would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yep that sounds like a good plan to protect the stand. 

Questions: what are you doing to keep your power cords organized? 
Where is the water? Are you gonna pick up some vinyl tubing for a fill line while at home depot?
Seems like we could talk about streamlining your upkeep considering the number of tanks this sweet set up can hold.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I have seen those stands they are very nice. You could hold most any tank on them. 

You could stain or paint the wood but if you keep the rack open it should dry quick and not give you a problem getting wet once in a while.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Embouck7 said:


> Yep that sounds like a good plan to protect the stand.
> 
> Questions: what are you doing to keep your power cords organized?
> Where is the water? Are you gonna pick up some vinyl tubing for a fill line while at home depot?
> Seems like we could talk about streamlining your upkeep considering the number of tanks this sweet set up can hold.


I have 2 grounded plugs on each side of the shelf and I have ran a extension cord just below the top shelf. I also have an electrical conduit running by the top of the shelf if I need to tap into it. I plan on having 2 surge protectors with timers on each shelf.

I already have a python and I am making a DIY extension to make sure I have enough to reach the utility sink.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Warhawk said:


> I have seen those stands they are very nice. You could hold most any tank on them.
> 
> You could stain or paint the wood but if you keep the rack open it should dry quick and not give you a problem getting wet once in a while.


I already painted the plywood.

I went out and bought the vinyl liners. They are 27 inches wide 0.125 thick and cost $2.27 a foot. I bought 2 6'8" lengths to go on each plywood board. Just a 1/2 inch smaller than my plywood shelves.

Those pallet racks are industrial grade. I should have no problem putting any amount of tanks I want on those shelves.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Haha looking sweet now!! I used some clear vinyl tubing to reach my tanks downsatirs, they should have 100" sections for cheap at homedepot. And make sure your power cords are rated high enough so they don't get hot when your running alot of juice. Another problem I have is keeping water away from my powerstrips, most of the time I can hide them under the stand upside down, depending on the stand I guess.

So I was wondering where you plan on placing the strips since it looks like humidity keeps you from putting them upside down like I do?


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Embouck7 said:


> Haha looking sweet now!! I used some clear vinyl tubing to reach my tanks downsatirs, they should have 100" sections for cheap at homedepot. And make sure your power cords are rated high enough so they don't get hot when your running alot of juice. Another problem I have is keeping water away from my powerstrips, most of the time I can hide them under the stand upside down, depending on the stand I guess.
> 
> So I was wondering where you plan on placing the strips since it looks like humidity keeps you from putting them upside down like I do?


I am going to have glass tops on all the aquariums and my shelving is deep enough that I should be able to attach the strips to the underside at the back of the shelf. Shelving is about 27.5 inches deep.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah ok, then flip them upside down then... Need to have a drip loop and still have it look nice.

Ok so what are you thinking for lighting just the normal flouresent fixtures? If you have the money for LED I recommend that. Current makes a pretty good one 48", 30 or so preset light modes.... Don't want to go to bright because you can't really raise the light up much.

this is the one I have 
Amazon.com : Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED Plus Light for Aquarium, 48 to 60-Inch : Pet Supplies


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Embouck7 said:


> Yeah ok, then flip them upside down then... Need to have a drip loop and still have it look nice.
> 
> Ok so what are you thinking for lighting just the normal flouresent fixtures? If you have the money for LED I recommend that. Current makes a pretty good one 48", 30 or so preset light modes.... Don't want to go to bright because you can't really raise the light up much.
> 
> ...


I have a mix of t8 and t5 lights for a aquariums atm. bottom shelf will have 10/20 gallon tanks... so I have about a foot of room at the top. 2nd shelf with the 30 on it, I have about 11 inches of clearance.

Thats a great looking light light you have there what do you think about these?





I can get a good mix of 30w 20w and 10w lights and it won't blow my budget.

Thanks for your input. Really helping me think this through.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Haha yeah those lights will do it.... Might need a dimmer seeing as you don't have 3-4 feet to mess around ajusting the light... Can't wait to see how this goes together haha you gave me some good ideas too.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

So I received my LED flood lights today. I went with a different brand than I originally posted because they had free shipping compared to the others. I ordered a 20W and 2 10W. I did have to wire a plug to them but I had leftover computer power supply plugs that I used so there was no additional cost..

I just have the 20W staged and it seems to have good coverage...going to add the 10W ones on each side.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Haha wow those are cool, looks like you did a really good job setting them up. Do they fold up for cleaning? I can't really tell from a picture. That would be nice if they do fold.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

All lights do adjust 120 degrees for easy cleaning. I am going to build a bar to hold all 3 lights. I also use these ratchet light hangers on all my lights for adjusting and also I am able to pull them up to access the tanks for easier planting/cleaning.

I have also followed the DIY glass top topic thread and made my own for all the tanks...works really well and much cheaper than buying them.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Haha wow super cool. Link that glass top thread I think that I could use those haha.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi.
subscribing to watch things grow.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Embouck7 said:


> Haha wow super cool. Link that glass top thread I think that I could use those haha.


Sliding Glass Top how-to


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

So I got my refurbished Current LED Freshwater Plus lights in the mail today. I was able to get 2 48-60 inch from Current for $105 including shipping. Crazy... I am thinking of using 1 or both lights to go over 4 side by side 10 gal tanks to replace my t8 6500k 2 light shop light. What do you guys think?


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ya I would try that out and see how it goes, should be able to get mobility with these..... Wondering how they would compare the the other LED you installed.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

*Update*

So I have been working to get a number of the tanks up and running. Currently I have 2 divided 10gal tanks for my betta's, a 30gal community tank and 2 10gal tanks. I am looking at adding another 10gal and 20gal long to the bottom shelf. 

I am using u-bolts to hang my LED's from my adjustable grow light hangers (see picture0. I am also going to use the u-bolts to mount my LED spot lights above my 30gal community tank. 

I also bought this pump at our local fishclub auction today to provide the power need to run multiple sponge filters in multiple tanks. Instead of using multiple pumps to power my tanks.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Let us know how that pump works and how loud it is. I have seen those online and some people say they are very loud so I haven't ordered on yet.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Warhawk said:


> Let us know how that pump works and how loud it is. I have seen those online and some people say they are very loud so I haven't ordered on yet.


 I tested it before I bid and it is kinda loud. We will see how it is when I get the manifold hooked up and its running to the tanks. Will try to get to it this weekend. I may run it from behind a wall if its really bad. I couldn't pass it up for the price.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Get a thick piece of rubber, sit the pump down, mark and drill holes. Thats what I would do, bet most of the noise and vibration will go away. Or you might try some sort of housing, working on the same principle as a silencer for a gun.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Still waiting on my manifold to be delivered so i can set up new pump. Not much to update other than I got all my LED lights finally set up on my 29g. I set up another 10g for my pea puffers and I got my breeding tubs going with 2 pair of betta fish. Once I get the pump setup I have another 10g and 20g outgrow betta tanks to get going.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow its really comming together, what do you do with the fish you breed?


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Embouck7 said:


> Wow its really comming together, what do you do with the fish you breed?


Its been a very long time since I have tried breeding bettas. HMPK is what I like. I will see what type of quality spawn I get and keep a few of the best.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

I am always interested to learn what people do with the fish they hreed. Right now I am breeding cherry shrimp and crystal red's in my ten (food for the 55). Then in my 55 I am working on getting my pair of electric blue acaras to spawn and not eat the fry (first batch was eaten)... Also have 2 EB rams in there but I think I have two males or something.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

I have shrimp only tanks as well. I had yellow and when some of them developed a yellow stripe down the back I split them to another tank. Now I have just yellow neocaridina shrimp and yellow neocaridina shrimp with a bright yellow line down their backs. Once I build numbers I may sell. I plan on getting another color to breed and grow as well.

I also have dwarf puffers (freshwater) that I am interested in trying to breed.

I also want to get some Scarlet Badis next for one of my 10g tanks. 

Once the baby bettas grow Ill move them to a 20g tank for those that survive. I will cull accordingly as they grow and keep the best in the line and give a few away.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yellows sound fun, wish I had a permanent space.... For now im stuck renting so I cant go nuts yet....


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Very nice setup. 

Those yellow shrimp sound nice too. I have always wanted have 1-2 shrimp tanks but it never works out. I do have a few empty 10g and a 5g that would make nice set ups.

I have wanted to breed bettas for a while also but the amount of tank space needed has held me back. I'm thinking Bolivian Ram might be the one I try to breed next.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Warhawk said:


> I have wanted to breed bettas for a while also but the amount of tank space needed has held me back.


Females you can keep in a sorority of 6 or more in a 20g. Males I divide a 10 or they can be added as a single to a community tank. 10g to breed and a 20g growout. This may seem harsh but you can use the deformed ones and culled juveniles as feeder to your larger fish. 




Warhawk said:


> I'm thinking Bolivian Ram might be the one I try to breed next.


Those are beautiful fish. I would love to see a spawn log on those if you decide to spawn them. What other fish are you planning on keeping in your fish room?


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

jjposko said:


> Females you can keep in a sorority of 6 or more in a 20g. Males I divide a 10 or they can be added as a single to a community tank. 10g to breed and a 20g growout. This may seem harsh but you can use the deformed ones and culled juveniles as feeder to your larger fish.


I had a sorority of 8 females but something hit the tank a year ago and I lost all but 2. They are still in the tank together and doing fine but I don't want to risk adding another female just in case it screws up the balance. I did find the Black Male halfmoon I was going to use him to get started but he is still a little young. 

As for feeding the fry to the larger fish that doesn't sound harsh, I will be doing the same thing with fry. I can't keep all the fry I get and feeding the bigger guys is part of the food chain. IMO it's better then killing them with chemicals or freezing them. 





jjposko said:


> Those are beautiful fish. I would love to see a spawn log on those if you decide to spawn them. What other fish are you planning on keeping in your fish room?


I really like them but when I went to the local store this week they where sold out. Hoping next week to pick up 4-5 and allow them to pair off. I have been reading a lot on sexing them so I'm pretty sure I can pick males and females, or I will fail and just grab some a random. When I get them I will start a spawn log for them, looking forward to those spawning.

As for other fish there are a few I want to breed.
1-Convicts - I'm scared that will blow up in my face and I will have fish that I can't put in tanks with others (kinda like my Jack Dempsey's I have). 
2- Electric Blue Acara I would like to get a few of those and see what I can do. 
3- Catfish, I'm a huge fan of catfish and I would like to have some in every tank. Might pick up somemore Raphael catfish in a few months. 
4- Might grab another Oscar for my 125g not sure yet but I need to decide soon before he is too much bigger.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok all aquariums finally setup. I got the manifold in the mail and need to get a couple of fittings and Ill hook up the ecoplus pump this weekend. 

All the tanks are planted with 2 breeding tubs. 29g and 10g lower are soil based substrate capped with black diamond sandblasting abrasive. Those LED spots I got for my 29g are working awesome. Coupled with the soil substrate I am getting crazy growth. 

Pictures Incoming!


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok I finally hooked up the EcoPlus Air 3. I took it apart and made 2 new diaphragms and put it back together. Here is the video of it running 6 10g tanks and a couple of breeding tubs with a lot of air to spare. Thing is powerful. I could probably could have taken a step down to the air 1 and would have been fine. I may make a insulated box to put over it as well. Here is the video of it running.

20150328 201708 - YouTube


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Haha yeah thats loud, oh well I'm sure the housing will take care of most of that....


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Well I have been asked to remove my blackworms from the refrigerator. I am now on the hunt for a used mini fridge.....


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok so I was contemplating getting rid of the used EcoPlus Air 3 that I had picked up because of the noise. I was actually thinking about buying the Air 1 and trying to sell the Air 3. Well I guess I am too cheap and spent the time making a insulated box with a fan for it instead. Seems to be doing the trick. I think it will be even better when I mount it on a heavy rubber pad to the concrete floor. I had the fan, lumber and insulation so all it cost me was time. Going to paint it black at some point. I'll get a video up sometime this week.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

The fan draw is a nice touch haha I like it


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I have read reviews on the air pumps and some say they are super loud others say they are quite so I keep putting it off. Building a box with a fan to keep it cool is a nice idea.

Just a thought I have a small air compressor that was used for a air-brush gun that is the same thing right? I could hook it up and make a air system.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Some update pictures of my tanks. Everything is growing well. A bunch of berried shrimp and I have a orange dwarf crayfish berried as well.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

So you have these all on sponge filters?


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Embouck7 said:


> So you have these all on sponge filters?


My 7 10g tanks and breeding tubs are on sponge filters. 2 of those 7 are divided to house bettas....1 sponge filter per side. 29g and 20 long have aquaclear hob filters on back.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks nice. I need to get some some shrimp tanks up and running. Now that the weather is a little warmer maybe I can get some shipped.


----------

